# [SOLVED] Plasma5 problema con usb disk

## nollo

Buona sera a tutti

uso Gentoo da qualche anno con soddisfazione, ultimamente dopo non so quale aggiornamento dolphin non mi vede correttamente lo spazio libero di qualsiasi dispositivo usb che connetto, sia pendrive o hdd esterno, mostra sempre come spazio libero 1,6 GB. Non credo che sia un problema di kernel perchè con il comando lsblk mi vede correttamente lo spazio come pure gparted (sono in ambiente plasma5 unstable).

Su una installazione parallela stable con kde4 tutto funziona correttamente.

Dove mi consigliate di guardare?

Grazie

```

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.5.2-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16402200 total,  11982288 free

KiB Swap:   10485756 total,  10485756 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 22 Dec 2016 08:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p5-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p5-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo, 2.27::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.9::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync9.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

computer

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph=y --autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cdinstall cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv icu introspection ipv6 java jce jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mime mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opencl opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime readline scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sound spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer pdfimport wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versionde di dolphin e kde-framework usi?

Per vedere gli ultimi aggiornamenti che hai fatto puoi usare genlop -l

----------

## nollo

dolphin 16.12.0

kde framework 5.29

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nollo wrote:*   

> dolphin 16.12.0
> 
> kde framework 5.29

 

Ora che mi fai notare sul laptop vedo le capacita' dei dischi usb, ma su un'altra macchina non appaino (ne nel device notifier ne nella sidebar di dolphin).

L'unico modo che ho di vedere la dimensione del disco e' aprire le proprieta' del disco (Alt+return), e non trovo nulla in rete che mi indichi come fare.

----------

## nollo

infatti è un mese che mi arrovello ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente, nota che 2 gg fa ho provato a installare funtoo da zero ma anche lì il problema si ripresenta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nollo wrote:*   

> infatti è un mese che mi arrovello ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente, nota che 2 gg fa ho provato a installare funtoo da zero ma anche lì il problema si ripresenta

 

Piu' tardi provo a fare un controllo incrociato sulle due macchie per vedere se c'e' qualcosa che cambia

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Piu' tardi provo a fare un controllo incrociato sulle due macchie per vedere se c'e' qualcosa che cambia

 

Non capisco cosa ci sia di differente nei due sistemi, sia solid che udisks sono installati nello stesso modo (credo che siano questi i due pacchetti incriminati ma non ne sono sicuro)

----------

## bandreabis

eix -I udisk

[I] sys-fs/udisks

     Available versions:  

     (0)    1.0.5-r1

     (2)    2.1.4 2.1.7 ~2.1.7-r1 ~2.1.8

       {acl cryptsetup debug +gptfdisk +introspection nls remote-access selinux systemd}

     Installed versions:  2.1.7(2)(14:18:52 18/12/2016)(acl gptfdisk introspection -cryptsetup -debug -selinux -systemd)

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/udisks

     Description:         Daemon providing interfaces to work with storage devices

Se può servire

----------

## nollo

adesso sto aggiornando il sistema stable con kde4 a plasma5 con framework 5.26 e plasma 5.8.3 e per il momento tutto funziona correttamente

----------

## nollo

Buona sera a tutti

riprendo questo post perché finalmente dopo un pò di tempo sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione:

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1038986-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html?sid=a6518e6723856d356712220330f246de

 

nella parte finale viene spiegato come manchi un regola di udev

```
polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) { 

        if (action.id.indexOf("org.freedesktop.udisks2.") == 0 && 

        subject.isInGroup("users")) { 

                return polkit.Result.YES; 

        } 

});

```

oltre ad aggiungere l'utente al gruppo plugdev. Dopo questo dolphin visualizza correttamente lo spazio libero dei dispositivi usb.

----------

